# Spaying - laser surgery or traditional surgery



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello, 
:-\. I have read post after post about spaying. I even watched a spaying virtual video. I am driving myself crazy .... 
Being a new pet owner, I am struggling with the difference between laser and traditional surgery for spaying. From what I have read, my assumption is that laser surgery would provide a quicker recovery??? Less pain? Less swelling?

Any thoughts? Suggestions?
Cheers
A


----------



## Ambertab (Oct 14, 2021)

Which way did you go with your dog.? Traditional or laser for spaying? What age was she?
How is she today health wise? Your post is from 2011. You are now well experienced. I will be bringing home my girl in 6 weeks. I just signed in to this forum and all posts on spaying are old . I will try to see if I can connect with others to see how are they doing today. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------

